# My First Beam Engine



## esteam (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi there,

I have just finished my latest project. Gerry's Beam Engine is also my first beam engine. I shot her video but it's a dvd file and in ".vob" format and also it's so long. I'm gonna cut it and share with you in a few days. 

I hope you like her photos.



















http://gs178.photobucket.com/groups/w277/M4C1IDCIMJ/?action=view&current=DSC02689.jpg






Best regards

Erdem


----------



## lugnut (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice looking engine. Thanks for sharing.
Mel


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 19, 2009)

Beautiful work Erdem.
I remember the last one.
But no fair! We want to see build pics too!


----------



## cfellows (Dec 19, 2009)

Great looking Engine, Erdem. Nice work.

Chuck


----------



## JohnS (Dec 20, 2009)

and not a drop of paint in sight - lovely workmanship. A high contender for my next build in the New Year. Plans available for download from http://www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans2.html

I shall look forward to seeing the video.

JohnS


----------



## rudydubya (Dec 20, 2009)

That's a nice piece of work, Erdem, as usual. Looking forward to the video.

Rudy


----------



## CMS (Dec 20, 2009)

Sure do like that flywheel, and the rest is looking marvelous too.


----------



## 1hand (Dec 20, 2009)

Great job Erdem!!! I will be starting this one myself in 2x scale.

Matt


----------



## JimM (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, that looks stunning - great job.

But as Zee has said, I'd love to see build pics too.


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 20, 2009)

Nicely done Erdem...also looking forward to the video.

Bill


----------



## JimN (Dec 20, 2009)

beatuiful engine, congrats.

JimN


----------



## Maryak (Dec 20, 2009)

Erdem,

Magnificent. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## esteam (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for your comments. I didn't take any photo when I work on this engine. I don't know why but I think I'm a little lazy for that 

But I have the following photos. I took that pictures when I finished some parts.

















p.s. Matt, I'm waiting for your x2 scale engine photos.

Regards

Erdem


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Dec 21, 2009)

thats nice. i like all the brass. ive built an alot less shiny version in 2x here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6503.0 my connecting rod is also too heavy forthe counterweight. i see you fliped the bell crank for the valve over also. how do you keep the timing even on the up/down stroke with a 90deg bellcrank and the eccentric rod at an angle? i really like the vertical paralell links. good work.


----------



## esteam (Jan 17, 2010)

Finally I learned how I embed my photos and videos 

That's why added a new video.

Enjoy





Erdem


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice job very nice looking engine!
I was hoping to have mine done by this last friday but am a long ways from there. I'm working on 2 one for a birthday (belated) birthday gift. 
I like all the brass and that fly wheel!
Anyway nice job keep up the good work.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice runner, Erdem.

I like the placement of the mirror to see the engine from all angles.


----------



## densue (Apr 6, 2010)

Esteam,

I am building the same engine only I do it for my own relaxion. I may take a year to build it but I do enjoy watching you're engine run. I was hoping to have it built in time for the N.A.M.E.S ,although I probably won't. Watching the vidio is inspiring to say the least.

Thanks 
Dennis


----------



## esteam (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Dennis,

Thank you for your nice words. Watching the video is still enjoyable for me too. I think you will do a great job to build this engine. Because you really want...

I and our forum are wating for the photos and videos of your engine. 

Good luck...

Erdem


----------



## zturgut (Apr 7, 2010)

"Not a drop of paint in sight" as John said, and the same for out of sight as I have seen it myself..

Zeki


----------



## densue (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll post production photo's as soon as I find out how to do it. Right now I'm working on the frame and I'm getting no real clues on all the dims. I'll have to R&P them from the prints I have. If anyone can help me with solid dimensions I would greatly appreciate it!! I realy enjoy the machining when I can get to it.


----------



## BenPeake (May 19, 2010)

Hi Erdem.

Some super accurate machining by the looks. I'm very impressed. I'm curious about the counterweights on the crank. Do they increase stability much? It's hard to tell just by looking because there are parts moving everywhere! Can't wait to see more!

Thanks for posting,
Ben


----------



## SAM in LA (May 19, 2010)

Nice engine.

I like how it sounds when running.

I am building my first beam engine currently.

Thanks for sharing.

SAM


----------



## Kaleb (May 19, 2010)

If you've got your engine running as good as that, now you just need a boiler, so you can experience the joy of live steam! :bow:


----------



## tel (May 19, 2010)

Great job Erdem, really nice


----------



## esteam (May 21, 2010)

Hello guys,

Thanks so much for your pampering comments. 

Ben, I don't know how much counterweights increase the stability. But I can say they help the engine to run stable.

Regards 

Erdem


----------

